# Wrong spelling. Rare or fake old kerr mason jar.



## Antiquenewby (Feb 11, 2018)

Does anyone know if there were oopsies made by Kerr that might rare and valuable.
I would like to show pic but don't know how from LG phone.


----------



## coreya (Feb 12, 2018)

Need a picture but there were numerous (translated 1000's+) variations in fruit jars due to the way they were produced in the early years not all of those are considered Rare.


----------



## Antiquenewby (Feb 12, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Antiquenewby (Feb 12, 2018)

Here it is. Notice it says "Sell Sealing" not SELF Sealing. I have never seen anything mis-spelled before. It looks like it is also in the early days of molding glass bottles. 
Thanks again for any input. I am a babe in the woods at this point and am starting to learn a lot about mostly Mason jars and there differences.


----------



## botlguy (Feb 12, 2018)

This is a known error jar. There were many other in the Kerr line. It doesn't add a great deal of value but some collectors seek them.
Jim S.


----------



## Antiquenewby (Feb 12, 2018)

Thank you very much Jim S.


----------

